# Goose Hunting with Pork Chop



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey guys I was up in ND this past weekend, myself and a buddy had a chance to hookup with Pork Chop and one of his buddies. Let me tell you what a CLASS ACT!! We did some scouting and found a decent field with about 500 big and small honkers on Thursday evening, after scouting we met up with P.C. and buddy had a couple and dicussed the plan for the following day, we decided to meet at 5:30 am the next morning at a designated location. He brought all of the decoys and blinds we did the setup and were able to shoot a few that came in to the decoys. The only reason we did not shoot a limit of darks was because P.C. and buddy knew that we had not had an opportunity to hunt yet this year and they would not shoot first even when it ment that they would have easily shot birds they always made sure we shot first and then they did. P.C. did an AWESOME job calling birds and his buddy runs a pretty mean flag!! Even though we did not shoot our limit, we had a great time hunting with P.C. and company, they were a couple of great guys to hunt with. On our next trip this year we will be hunting with them again. I would encourage any one who was less then kind to P.C. about his hunting adventures to go hunting with him and find out what kind of a person he really is!! I am sure that if you spent a morning or two hunting with him that it would change your opion. Hey P.C. Thanks again for a great hunt and a great time hunting it was great to meet you and hunt with you, I look forward to hooking up again in ten days!! You and your buddy did a great job making it a great hunt!!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

JD MD/ND -

Thanks for the report! I was wondering how Chop was doing. Hopefully he'll be back soon! I, like many others, really enjoyed his reports and reading his thoughts on various issues!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Porkchop is intense....I always noticed clenched fists and other subtle body language in his pics...had me wondering why is that. He is do or die man, there is no middle ground. Definitly a character that ol Porkchop is. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

BRING BACK CHOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yes, we want Chop. :withstupid:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

JD

I had a great time. Hopefully my schedule will work out and I can hookup with you and your group again in ten days. :beer:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Stoeger, Great job on that flag on Fri. Morning had a great time can't wait to get back and hunt some more. It was great meeting you on thurs. evening and hunting with you on fri. I did not know that Stoeger was your sign in name since you did not tell us and P.C. did not say it either hence the reason you came up as P.C. buddy. I did not feel it was right to put your real name out there on the net. Hey next time I am going to try throwing rocks at them, I might be able to hit them better that way since the rocks would be larger than BB's and being as they were so close to us I might just stand a chance. Thanks again for a great hunt and a good time. Thanks J.D.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anytime JD my brother. Glad you guys had a good time. Also thanks for the kind words. But like this stripper I dated use to say "You ain't seen nothing yet"!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey PC Welcome back!!!    :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

right on chopaaaa.....don't let the flame go out :bartime:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

All right...PC is back...I knew you couldn't stay away from a good thing...

:welcome: BACK....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Welcome back chop! :beer: :welcome:


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

JD, congrats on the good hunt. These two relly know how to wackum! I also know for a fact that stogger is a class act, mabey I will get a chance to meet Chops this year.

I can't wait I only have 14 days till I leave.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for coming back chops!!!!!! :beer: keep on a postin!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey PORK CHOP, it's great to have you back on line with us!! I am looking forward to seeing your pictures posted back in the photo section of this web site!! I have been having a difficult time concentrating on work since I have been back, the anticipation of heading back up there and doing some more hunting is about more than I can bear. Oh well only six more days till I can back up there I hope that it works out to hunt with you and Stoeger again. My buddy who just signed on as the leecheater did not quit talking about what a blast it was to have those geese right in our faces!! That went on for two days and 400 miles home. Oh yah check your e-mails as I have sent a reply to your e-mail. See you soon back in ND.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh no - Chop's back!

:lol:

Good to hear from you again Chop!


----------

